# Unicorn cow



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Delightful.

http://www.metro.co.uk/news/839748-unicorn-cow-is-quite-the-crowd-pleaser-in-china


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow....that's interesting...is it real?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't know about that one, but THIS one is:










I've seen it in person when the travelling zoo was here in CT.


----------

